# Massey Ferguson 188 multi power



## #1Fergy (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a Massey Ferguson 188 multi power I believe it also has IPTO, sometimes the multi power works fine and sometimes it delays to change from low to high, it started to slip under heavy load, I adjusted the linkage and it helped for a while but now it’s gone back to not working properly. I recently fitted a loader to it with double acting rams, I have it plugged into the hydraulics coming out the PTO side cover, sometimes the loader will lift very slowly, normally quicker at idle then with revs on it, and sometimes the rear hydraulics don’t lift but they do if I pull on the crowd action lever on the loader, recently when the loader plays up I can switch the tractor off unplug it, start it switch it off and then plug it in again and it works perfectly for a short amount of time. Now it won’t shift into high multi power unless I’m pulling on the crowd action lever. It seems like everything works as it should while the relief valve in the multi power pump it going off. Could this be the case? Everything works great with the loader unplugged. I have cleaned the hydraulic and multi power filters and put new universal tractor oil in it, it seeemed a lot better when I first done it but went back to its usual tempremental behaviour very quickly. Any ideas on what this could be would be much appreciated.


----------

